# Beer soap and loofas



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well we made beer soap. recipe called for half beer and half milk, said it would smell like Key Lime Pie :nooo, just smells like yeast, not even like bread, just yeast :sigh. Well just had to try it, it has really nice lather, but ewww. We are giving some soap to my brother for his birthday, maybe he will get 18 beer bars instead of a variety :rofl. Now on to the loofas. I remember them from the forum before, my son uses a loofa, so we gotta try them also. If I remember, they are put into a pvc pipe, with soap poured into the pipe, popped out, then cut. How big does everyone make their slices. Thanks Carolyn :goat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

As skinny as you can cut them without them looking ugly...1 and1/4 inches?? Sorry I can't cut a straight line to save my life, my husband cuts these for me! 3 inch PVC, plastic wrap the bottom then put on and endcap...do not make them any longer than 1 and 1/2 feet, 3 fit into a 5 gallon bucket perfectly so they don't tip while you pour, and you can insulate around them with a towel while in the bucket. IF you put a non GM soap into them, and add ground herbs, they sort of cling to the loofa sort of outlining the design, very pretty! I have photos of them on my website. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you, you use your regular GM recipe right? I have to answer this to see if my location is in my signature Carolyn :goat


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Actully no, my loofa's are part of my vegan line since the recipe I make fills the loofa's and also my molds to make my eucalyptus soap. So it's an aloe vera for liquid all olive il castile, with herbs and essential oils. You don't want to pour a soap that darkens from too much GM or anything vanilla, or you wouldn't be able to see the loofa. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

did you add Lime EO to your beer soap?


----------

